
Looking at Different Writing Tools for Macs - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/11/writing-tools/
======
jasonlotito
His hatred of Word seems odd. It can do exactly what other programs he likes
does, but can also do a lot more. If you like typing without distractions, it
can do that. If you need some minimal formatting features, it has you covered.
If you need the full power of Word, well, there you go.

Here's a screenshot of the minimal full screen with minor formatting features,
for example: [http://sircram.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/word-for-
mac-2011-fu...](http://sircram.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/word-for-
mac-2011-fullscreen-view/)

The best part is, the toolbar at the top hides away, and the background color
can be changed to different hi-res textures.

~~~
phren0logy
I would suggest that it does those things, but not as well, not by default,
and for a lot more money than many other options. That said, if it works for
you, go for it. It certainly gets the job done.

~~~
jasonlotito
Actually, having used it, I enjoy the way they handle full screen mode. It
handles it extremely well. By default it doesn't load up into that mode, but
it's one button click to get to that mode.

I'm not suggesting that Word is for everyone. Rather, to dismiss Word is
silly. It does a lot, it does a lot really, really well, and while it costs
more than the other options in the list, it's only because you are buying
other applications alongside it.

------
prs
TextEdit not only tackles *.txt files as the author implies.

In fact, TextEdit is far more powerful than some people think. Read this post
at MinimalMac for some insights:

[http://minimalmac.com/post/150121510/textedit-heres-the-
thin...](http://minimalmac.com/post/150121510/textedit-heres-the-thing-most-
people-think-they)

------
sdz
Most of the home pages for these writing tools are missing the most important
thing: a full screenshot of the app! Why all the tiny crops, screencasts, and
written descriptions?

------
DTrejo
He also forgot internettypewriter, which I love (make sure to fullscreen it).

<http://internettypewriter.com/>

------
lukeschlather
>I love InDesign and if you want to make documents look really good this is
the tool you need, that said, don’t write in it just copy and paste.

LaTeX + Emacs does a decent job in coordination with Inkscape for images. It's
a little bit of a technical solution, but InDesign doesn't exactly have an
easy learning curve.

I've also thrown Scribus at some of the users on my network in lieu of
shelling out for an InDesign license and they seem to be enjoying it pretty
well. In a lot of ways Scribus seems like a good, user-friendly editor, sort
of the Inkscape to InDesign's Illustrator.

------
jipumarino
Where is MacVim?

~~~
moe
Where is console Vim?

~~~
allwein
Where is ed?

------
program
Where is GNU/Emacs?

